# My Kindle won't wake up?



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

When I slide the switch, nothing happens.  It is displaying a screen saver, but I can't get it to turn on.  

Any ideas what I should try before I call Amazon CS?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Hold the slide switch on until it does something.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When you slide the switch do you see an indicator light? If you do, it might just need a charge and then will work. Or it might need a hard restart -- you might have to hold the switch a minute or two.

If there's no light when you try to switch it on, or if no indicator light goes on when you plug it in, there's some sort of disconnect. You'll want to contact Kindle Customer Service.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I think I need to call.  I've tried everything.  No light.  

I've held the switch for like 4 minutes and still nothing.

Sigh.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like your battery is dead. Try plugging it in for at _least_ an hour (4 would be best) before you try to turn it on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If the light does not light when you plug it in, there's a disconnect somewhere.  Call them.  They'll replace it.


----------

